# Aussie Rules footballer kicks 1,000th goal,(See what happens)



## kburra (Mar 29, 2022)

Only in Australia?
AFL 2022 Round 2 - Lance 'Buddy' Franklin's 1000th Goal (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 1, 2022)

It will never be done again by a Full Forward.
Jack Riewoldt has 716 goals and he is 33 year old.
Josh Kennedy has 688 goals and he is 34 years old.


----------

